# Clavier avec crochets et accolades



## defacta (17 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis absolument effarer de voir des clavier Mac en version anglaise internationale qui contiennent des crochets et des accolades [] {} mais je n'en trouve pas pour la version française.

Ces symboles sont indispensables et très utilisés pour faire du développement informatique.







J'ai regardé par curiosité et les version allemandes et portugaises en sont dépourvus également.
https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/MK2C3F/A/magic-keyboard-avec-touch-id-et-pavé-numérique-pour-les-mac-avec-puce-apple-français

Dans le clavier Anglais international, ces symboles se trouvent juste à gauche de la touche entrée.

Est-il possible d'obtenir ce clavier en français avec les symboles [ ] { } ?

Merci,
Vincent.


----------



## edenpulse (18 Janvier 2022)

Hum. C’est pas parce que c’est pas écrit sur les touches qu’elles n’existent pas… 

MAJ-CTRL parenthèse et et tu as un crochet, MAJ ALT parenthèse et tu as une accolade. 

(Si je me souviens bien, je fais plu attention)


----------



## baron (18 Janvier 2022)

Pour trouver les combinaisons de touches alternatives (*), on peut utiliser le Visualiseur de clavier (Préférences système > Langue et texte > Méthodes de saisie ; cf. Aide Apple):
Et pour introduire les  ± 65536 – 256 caractères possibles dans Unicode mais non définis sur les claviers, il y a aussi le Visualiseur de caractères.

(*) On peut les appeler ainsi puisqu'elles sont généralement formées en ajoutant la (les) touche(s) Alt ou Alt-Maj à des touches de forme similaire,
P.ex. les lettres t ou T combinées avec Alt donneront _t—†_ ou _T—™_
ou encore :
_o—œ 
O—Œ 
l—¬ 
L—|_ 
:   ÷ 
/   \

C'est ainsi que, sur un clavier Azerty français standard, *Alt-(* donne l'accolade ouvrante _{_ et *Alt-Maj-(* le crochet _[_ (pareil avec les signes fermants).


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2022)

defacta a dit:


> Ces symboles sont indispensables et très utilisés pour faire du développement informatique.


Comme beaucoup de raccourcis, c'est facile à mémoriser. Avec le nouveau clavier en Français...

shift+option+( = [
shift+option+) = ]
option+( = {
option+) = }


----------



## defacta (18 Janvier 2022)

D'accord, c'est rassurant. Merci pour vos réponses.

Il faut que j'en emprunte un pour faire des tests sous Linux avant. Perso, j'adore ce clavier, je tape bien plus vite avec.


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2022)

defacta a dit:


> D'accord, c'est rassurant. Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Il faut que j'en emprunte un pour faire des tests sous Linux avant. Perso, j'adore ce clavier, je tape bien plus vite avec.


Bonus...

option+& = 


----------



## love_leeloo (18 Janvier 2022)

Caractères spéciaux sur Mac: comment tous les taper ?
					






					www.ohmymac.fr


----------



## radioman (18 Janvier 2022)

defacta a dit:


> Il faut que j'en emprunte un pour faire des tests sous Linux avant. Perso, j'adore ce clavier, je tape bien plus vite avec.


oui, il vaut mieux tester avant parce que c'est pas le clavier qui fait les combinaisons de touches, c'est l'OS …
rien ne dit que sous Linux il va se comporter pareil …


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2022)

Une petite remarque pour la réponse        #7      , oui tous ces raccourcis fonctionnent, la seule chose à prendre en compte sur les nouveaux claviers, est qu'il n'y a plus la gravure *alt* uniquement que *option/⎇*


----------

